# WHY OH WHY??????



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Well my TT has been keyed so you can imagine how i feel especially just after get it all being paint corrected 

whats the fucking point???????????

im lost for words!!!

ive contacted police and insurance and threres at leat 3 other cars done!

some pics to show what was done but i have no idea what to do next, do i claim or not?

i havent claimed in 7 years


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow thats terrible. i hope the little shitbag that did that gets AIDS :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well i was thinking genital herpes but that works for me joe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fucking hell that's shit! I would get a quote from a bodyshop first then decide whether its worth claiming.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well my excess is 250 but im sure it will cost more than that???

the police are looking into it, there are cameras in the area so heres hoping :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

if the camera's catch anything I'd want to see the video so I could see the person who did it and then I'd fuck them up. (must be the American in me talking) :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

nah joe im itching to fing out! ive got freinds in the police so if they find out who it is im gonna ask politely who it is and pay a visit lol


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to here that Kam 

DAZ


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Vandals are scum. Pure and simple. I can't have something nice cos I'm fik as fok innit so I'll damage someone else's nice stuff. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Kam, for future reference it might be worth changing insurer. I've heard some adverts for DirectLine where your NCB isn't affected if your car is vandalized. Worth a look given the number of spiteful pricks that exist.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If you claim, it may be worth asking how much they're going to bump your premium up next year. Remember, insurance is more of a retainer so they can charge you shit loads when you claim rather than a way of protecting yourself from unexpected expenditure.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jez, Kam that is shit,, feel for u mate,, ( wow , glad i am not working in Aberdeen any more !! )
ps, even if they do catch the rat , that wont help you , unless you can relieve him/ ( her !! ) of 250 qd !! and whats the chances of that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you mate I now what I would do with the Bastards if I caught them


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

least that tells you that your car is worth keying.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh crap!

So sorry Kam.



BLinky said:


> least that tells you that your car is worth keying.


Wut??


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BLinky said:


> least that tells you that your car is worth keying.


My girlfriends knackered old Corsa (worth about £700 at a push) got keyed earlier this year. If it happens to you, it might make you feel a bit better to imagine it's due to jealousy, but really, these little twats aren't that choosey.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> well i was thinking genital herpes but that works for me joe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


+1

Had it happen before twice. Only in the UK.

Perhaps it's worth getting CCTV I have been curious if there is a 360 surround one in the car that records on a hard drive.

Sorry to hear about it mate.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers guys, hopefully get the bastard or bastards that done it :evil:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah i have had my A3 keyed many times,many many times, not the TT though, but i've always made sure to leave the car in the safest area or not to take the TT at all. i use my drug dealer car for unsafe areas of this country.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear of that senseless damage Kam. I hope the CCTV has caughht a picture of the scum who did it :evil:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Stewart,

Get it done on insurance...the costs of repairing those panels will be high

Is your ncb protected?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope that the "socially defectives" get caught, these people are the dregs.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeh Ive got protected no claims pete, will I be able to get other bits done at the same time if I talk to the guys at the paint shop nicely?


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

oh man what a bastard count me in if you find the bastard that done that,i know what i would do just give me the chance :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Would I get the whole car done or just some bits? It won't look right otherwise will it?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

if you go down that road of getting the car looking right and then perfect you'd eventually end up wanting a new car and then a better car


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BLinky said:


> if you go down that road of getting the car looking right and then perfect you'd eventually end up wanting a new car and then a better car


And the insurance won't pay for it


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah thats true!!! too bad without some extra work it'll never look the same again.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I defiantly don't want another car, my rear bumper needs a spray and I know a bodyshop so hopefully they will do that in the price


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

are you gonna completely shield the entire car after?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

MOTHERFU**ERS - these people need a key scraped all over them and then stabbed in them a few times - before having at least 3 crucial bones snapped [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So sorry to see this buddy, I had my car repaired at Audi when it rolled down the drive and it was £1200 for the new wing, paint and I got the front bumper done included, so if you get a quote from Audi and then go elsewhere I am sur eyou can get some other bits sorted at the same time for less money than Audi would quote for a straightforward repair.

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Spandex said:


> If it happens to you, it might make you feel a bit better to imagine it's due to jealousy, but really, these little twats aren't that choosey.


Agreed so far (touch wood etc) my TT hasn't been keyed, but I had a Renault Megane (bog standard, 1.6 blue, like every other one on the roads) keyed outside my house. £1000 estimated to repair due to the depth. Given the amount of petty vandalism around my area, it seems that it is just kids trying to break up the monotony of living in a commuter village.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't understand the mentality of keying someone's car or the destructive behavior of kids in general, whats the point of smashing a broken Xbox on the ground? Why not just give it to an electronic recycling place.

Luckily, I can see my car directly out the window when I'm at work, and my car stays mostly garaged when Im at home, and even if its outside, my drive way is half a mile long, nobody would have the balls to trespass private property here... especially when every weekend is filled with people having fun with their firearms. :twisted:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> Given the amount of petty vandalism around my area, it seems that it is just kids trying to break up the monotony of living in a commuter village.


i'm sick of kids and their "there's nothing to do" bullshit. They've got more to keep them entertained than any generation before. I guess they just have no imagination. Give them a lump of coal and spinning top for Christmas and tell 'em that's their entertainment for the next six months! :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Given the amount of petty vandalism around my area, it seems that it is just kids trying to break up the monotony of living in a commuter village.
> ...


not just kids, though one would think it's mostly kids, and you wouldnt be far wrong, i've come across anything from kidz, mentally ill middle age+ ladies to angry old men. the reasons why kidz do it can range from bordom, which doesnt sound too heavy but overly bored kidz or in fact anyone overly bored such as long term prisoners can lead to physiatric conditions, an odd action such as vandalism can infact be a defence mechanism in effect to stimulate ones mind to keep one sane, similarly vandalism can also be a cry for help, how many kidz today in less fortunate circumstances arent in need of help in one form or another? or they can simply be little dickheads showing off their superiority to their lickle friendz >.< but the more unforgivable ones are eco-extremist and similar, how the F is keying someone's car going to stop anyone cutting trees ffs!?

It maybe hard to imagine but it will piss you off more to know that a lady who "may have been" caught on CCTV who "may have" keyed upto 20+ cars at a major supermarket, was questioned and released by the police as the CCTV footage, almost always of extreme poor quality!! doesnt conclusively show her as the person who strangely walked past all the cars damaged. Don't you just love the world as much as I do?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I won't be getting a shield lol, the police have a male and female on the city CCTV but I'm still waiting on the results, I'm hoping to get the car back in better condition than before so at least there's something positive out of it all.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Well I won't be getting a shield lol, the police have a male and female on the city CCTV but I'm still waiting on the results, I'm hoping to get the car back in better condition than before so at least there's something positive out of it all.


no no i dont mean:









i mean sometime like http://www.invisiblecarbras.com, i'm pretty sure someone in the UK offers to do the entire bodywork for a very reasonable price, the good thing is should it get keyed nothing will happen to the paint, it would be very difficult to key though tough plastic, the downside is you can say bye bye to bodywork detailing.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

BLinky said:


> It maybe hard to imagine but it will piss you off more to know that a lady who "may have been" caught on CCTV who "may have" keyed upto 20+ cars at a major supermarket, was questioned and released by the police as the CCTV footage, almost always of extreme poor quality!! doesnt conclusively show her as the person who strangely walked past all the cars damaged. Don't you just love the world as much as I do?


Oh yes, isn't it fabulous? In which fricking Universe is it beyond "circumstantial" that a person does a walking tour of a car park and just happens to take in all the damaged ones along the way?

Pile of arse.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i think it's quite sad that the actions of the court system and therefore upholders of the law isn't there to, well, uphold the law... CPS's hit rate% seems to be more important, what a silly system. This comment is entirely my opinion and and is not an expression of TT forum nor the other members of TT forum.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just seen this thread  . Your poor car Kammy, those scratches look horrible  . Your really not having much luck with your TT are you?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Not a nice experience.

Whether or not to claim on insurance? 
Unfortunately you've already contacted your insurers and advised them of an incident - that'll not bode well for your next renewal, reagrdless of if you claim or not you can be sure of some extra loading on your premium.

Protected NCB won't help either. 
Here's how it works; your NCB will stay at let's say for example at 50%. Your current premium for example, pre-claim is £100. You'd pay £50.
Make a claim, your NCB is protected at 50% but your base premium will be £200 (a little or lot extra to reflect your increased risk)...less your NCBD of 50% you'll be invited to pay £100 next renewal. You'll have to declare this claim with your insurer for the next 3 to 5 years too. Do the maths to see if it's worth a claim.

Take it to a paint shop and let them know it's an insurance job...don't expect them to do you a favour and do it on the cheap - it won't happen. Reckon on it costing your insurers around £1k

Your screwed either way. Sad sign of the way of life in UK Plc I'm afraid. F*uckwits mess your car up and the insurers will mess your wallet up as a consequence. Don't claim and your wallet is still going to be raped.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Nightmare chap....hope the pricks are caught....


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so i would have a claim against me even if i dont claim?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> so i would have a claim against me even if i dont claim?


Yes. As Dave (Jack-in-a-box) said, as soon as you ring your insurance they'll put your premium up


----------

